# Is this a chihuahua ??????????



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

i know i have already posted but im a little concerned as ive fell in love with the pup but not seen parents , as i dont drive lady delivered pups to me to view . she also has german spitz advertised but when i asked her she said she only has 1 dog a chihuahua so you can see my predicament . I have paid a small deposit and do not really mind if he is a cross but i dont like being conned/lied to and i dont want a big dog . so please have a good look at the pics ive posted of blue chi and tell me honestly do you trhink he is a chihuahua HELP!!! I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:confused5:


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

*pics of the baby*


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks chi to me! What a cutie


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I think he looks like a Chi. The thing that concerns me is that she brought them to you and they are only 6 weeks. Have they had all their shots?


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Do you honestly think he does ? so he is not going to grow to be a staffy or a great Dane lol . He is for sale and quite a lot of money so im not positive im doing the right thing but hes soooo cute , im sure id love him whatever


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

no, she said they due vaccinations in 2 weeks time but she kept them in her arms and mine and i kept my cats and dog in other room .


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

He does look really big for 6 weeks ?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

looks chi, not show quality and fairly large for a 6 week-er, but id still likely say chihuahua...

however if your paying ANYTHING for a puppy you WANT to see its mother at the very least. next time you go to her and meet the mother, not only to see that the mother of this litter is indeed a chihuahuas and to get an idea of the dogs features and probable size full grown, but also to see the parents temperments (temperment has been proven to be in part genetic an agressive mother or father may leed to a predisposition towards agression in the puppy, same with a shy or nervous dog or a dominant dog.
you also want to see the conditions the puppy was raised in...

ive seen many a "nice looking" puppy with issues that have come from so called "respecatble breeders" which were actually bybs and milles in disguise...

if there is an ounce of doubt in you as to the pedigree or question of the breeder ask to visit there home...the "breeder" who wont let you visit the puppy in their home environment is a breeder with something to hide.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

It seems to me like your gut is telling you to worry? If so then maybe you should just lose the deposit and try to find another breeder, one that does not worry you. I think it looks Chi too but if she had another dog that she is lying about having then it is possible it is mixed between the two? Have you seen KC papers on the parents? Can she send pics of the parents via computer since you dont want to go to her house? I agree with Foxywench and site unseen to many things can happen. I would trust my gut.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

foxywench said:


> looks chi, not show quality and fairly large for a 6 week-er, but id still likely say chihuahua...
> 
> however if your paying ANYTHING for a puppy you WANT to see its mother at the very least. next time you go to her and meet the mother, not only to see that the mother of this litter is indeed a chihuahuas and to get an idea of the dogs features and probable size full grown, but also to see the parents temperments (temperment has been proven to be in part genetic an agressive mother or father may leed to a predisposition towards agression in the puppy, same with a shy or nervous dog or a dominant dog.
> you also want to see the conditions the puppy was raised in...
> ...


I definitely agree.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

he looks chi but as everyone else has pointed out trust your gut instincts and i for one think he looks pretty large for 6 weeks. you can find out what his weight is and go to chi growth chart to get an idea of how big he may get. but i agree with everyone else. good luck.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Yep....looks very big at 6 weeks also. How much does he weigh now? I sure would want to see the parents. If your heart is really into a tiny dog I'm not sure, but if your In love with him and don't mind a bigger boy go for it. I would still want to see it's parents though.

Lori


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

Ae a breeder I am very shocked she removed the pups at that age from her house and took them to you, she must be very desprate to sell them, it matters not if this pups is full chi or a cross breed, any good breeder would not have taken them to your house with no vacs and with out thier mum. I would be very worried asbout this and walk away now, there are many good breeders out there and so many pups looking for a home.

On the look of the chi, he looks huge to me, I would think he was at least 12 weeks if I didnt not know he was younger, he may grow to be around 12lbs or so.

Follow your head not your heart.


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

yes, i think he is a cross or maybe not even chihuahua so now i need to decide what im going to do .


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Thankyou all for your advice , Part of me is thinking walk away lose deposit and find another breeder and the other part is thinking aw he is so lovely i want him anyway !!


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

sorry to keep going on , bet you are fed up of me already lol . i do not drive and have no family so going to her house was a problem , she offered to deliver . Im still waiting for pics of mom and/or dad from her .


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

chi baby said:


> sorry to keep going on , bet you are fed up of me already lol . i do not drive and have no family so going to her house was a problem , she offered to deliver . Im still waiting for pics of mom and/or dad from her .



keep in mind that anyone can get a pic of a chihuahua and send it to you. but whatever you decide we will be here. good luck!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

i would say no he does look quite big plus you havent seen the parents plus she shouldnt havent taken them away from there mum at 6 weeks old chi gang is right she doesnt seem to be a good breeder


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

okay, i havent told her no yet........ but ive started looking at other chi pups and breeders .


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

you know what??? i just emailed her again and she said that he is 7 and a half weeks old


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

But hes soooo cute


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

Hahahaha I think your stuck on this pup, if you are sure you want him then go for it but do be prepeared for him to grow a lot larger than most chis. This wont make you love him any less tho.


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

mmmm, well lol . mmmm .....mmmmm...... He has been born and needs a good home either way doesnt he ? His paws are little so he wont grow too big will he ? mmmmmmmmmmmm....... lol


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Im awaiting pic of dad to my mobile phone ............................................will post and let me know what you think please????? I know some say let your head rule and not your heart but he was soooooooo cute and cuddly and he was just yummy lol


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

my gut would say NO!

firstly she lied about the puppies age, first hes 6 weeks then hes 7 1/2 i would be very wary over a breeder that cant get her own puppies ages straight

secondly, i would be very worried about any breeder who removed the puppies from their home environment before shots, true she kept hold of him, but its still too much of a risk, at least for me as a breeder, my puppies dont get first round untill 8 weeks and they dont go outside of my own garden untill after that point...

and be VERY wary of pictures, anyone can take a picture off the internet, and stealing pictures is VERY common...for pictures you want to ask for something VERY specific in the picture, have the breeder include a random word on a peice of paper in the picture, or your name or something...somehting that makes it very clear that that dog is in her home and she has acess to it at all times.

id also want to see copies of the parents AND the puppies pedigree (to make sure that the puppy is registered as being from the parents she says there from.)
plus copies of health certificates and the geneitc warrentee...

again even for 7 1/2 weeks that puppy looks large, id figure hes going to go past standard and wouldnt be suprised if he goes to the 10-12lb mark, please take this into account in terms of what your paying for him...there are lots of EXCELENT breeders.

i know hes very cute and its definatly "puppy love" but you have to trust your GUT, if it doesnt feel right, dont go for it!


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks foxywench , I need someone with a serious head on their shoulders as im terrible lol . I totally understand what you are saying and im looking at other breeders now . I really do like the smaller chis(not teeny tiny ) and i dont want a big dog .(no offence to those of you with bigger chis )


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

any pics of the dad yet? just curious to see him


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

He is very cute....but imho i do not think he looks full chi.... his head looks very wide and broad, and he does look big for his age. Also I know he is a longcoat, but to me his fur looks very "wooley" (sp?) and although I have seen a couple full chis with such a thick wooley coat, it is quite unusual, they are usually more sparsley coated than that, which to me could indicate that he is in fact crossed with a spitz, as this is more the type of cotthey have, like a pomeranian, thicker, fuller and denser almost like cotton wool.

I could be way off track here, but just my opinion.

If you like him, go for it, he is very cute, it just depends on what you are looking for.

Lucy


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

No, she apparantly sending pics of mom and dad to my mobile but trying to work her sons mobile phone


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

oh ok lol The pup is darling I was just curious to see the parents.


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

I will post when and if she sends , yes he is a darling isnt he? How big do you think hed grow ???


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

I would guess he is gonna be a bigger chi based on his pic, but I have also seen small pups that grew to be bigger chi's as well as larger pups that have not grown all that much. I think all are diff. Sorry I can't be of more help. If only you knew the parents weight. Either way I think he is just as cute as can be.


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

I replied to your post on page 4 but its only just come up! Sorry.


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

I did a search for chihauhau spitz mixes and found this pic. Looks alot alike, it very well could be a mix.
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/mixbreed/muttphotos26.htm


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh wait ignore my post on the spitz mix link, I just read it was a german spitz and this is a japanese spitz mix....sorry  

Ok wait I looked up german vs japanese spitz and they are pretty much the same thing lol  Ignore me I am tired


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

mmm, yes he does look like that spitz mix . Thans kellie


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

*spitz mix*

Beyond me why she didnt just put ad on saying chi x spitz puppies for sale though, some people ey???? By the way love this forum and a big thankyou to you all :daisy:


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Personally, I would go with this pup. Not because it may be a cross, or that it is not to standard, but because the Breeder does not seem to be someone who I would buy a dog from. Her practices seem a bit off to say the least. Wait it out for a pup from a breeder you are 100% sure of.


----------



## lisa&lily (Sep 8, 2007)

When I was looking for pups I went to see a litter and the lady advertised 7 chis saying they were from one litter and she was keeping one - so there were 8!!! I felt that this wasnt right, but was a bit naive and almost went ahead and got one of the pups. Anyway, later my head was saying no and I turned down the pup. I didnt think they were mixes or anything, but when i was there she had a chinese crested that had just had a litter and lots of adult chis running around. PUPPY FARMER sprung to mind!!!
Anyway, I carried on looking and found Lily, and even though I wasnt entirely sure of the breeder, something told me just to go for it. And although it was scary, I knew it would be ok. 
Anyway, since I went to see the 1st litter, the same lady has advertised about 6-7 litters and other adult dogs for sale. I now think I definitely made the right decision. 
It will feel right when you do it! And all these lovely forum ladies will help you make a decision.

As far as the pup in concerned - I was wondering why one of them is fluffy and the other not so much? Seems strange. I think his head is large and doesnt have the typical chihuahua face. I dont know how much she is asking, but if there is any doubt please dont spend hundreds. If he was advertised as a spitz x chihuahua would you have been interested? I know it's difficult when you've seen the pup and had a cuddle, but you really should go with your head. THis is something that will affect your life for 12-15 years and cost a lot of money over the time. If you are not sure now, you need to take a step back and dont rush into anything!
Good luck 
xx


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Although it is a Beautiful puppy and a blue spitz would probably make a Beautiful adult dog? It is not what you were initially looking for and to pay a fee for an oops breeding between a spitz and a Chi, I think If you are dead set on purchasing the pup then I would tell her the gig is up and offer her what you think is a fair price for the puppy...this is IF your heart is set on him. Also keep in mind that if it is a Spitz, then I am thinking American Eskimo Spitz and they come in several sizes as follows....Toy- 9-12 " 6-10lbs...Miniature 12-15" 10-20lbs...Standard 15-19" 18-35lbs. So if it were a standard you are looking at a pretty large dog even if mixed with Chi. Do you know for sure what kind of Spitz it was? 

I for one would not go with this breeder, way too many red flags but I know there are lots of people that fall in love with a pup and just cant get it out of their heads and if this is the case then I wouldnt dare pay a large amount for it. JMHO


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

thankyou once again, her other ad says german spitz . Like i say ive spent all day looking at pics of chihuahuas and none as cute as my blue boy . She had a litter of 4 and she has sold them all already . Can anyone hazard a guess as to what size he will be????


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Has anyone got any pics of german spitz pups please ?


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

here are some...

http://www.gruessgottgermanspitz.com/puppypix.html


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Great thanks and yes he looks german spitz , like a teddy bear with the same chubby body and same shaped head i think. what do you guys think?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

They do look alot like the puppy you pictured. I read about them and they seem like a lovely little dog. It is possible that your breeder really doesnt know what she is doing and she didnt notice a tie between the Chi and the Spitz? 

Here is a link you can check out that gives you info on the German Spitz
http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/item/161

and another
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/g/germanspitzstandard.htm

It looks like they are 23 to 41lbs and 11.5 to 14"


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

I think he is definitly a German spitz x chihuahua and takes more after his dad who is the chihuahua with the smooth coat . i know this lady is wrong but there are worse people out there as she would not let the puppy go , ive known breeders who let puppies go at 6 weeks so although she is passing them off as pedigree i think she does care for them a little as she is keeping them until 8 weeks . Some of you will probably think im stupid but i just love him already , my son saw him too and loved him and my daughter has only seen pics but she has seen no other cuter , so he is a chi x but even you all said how georgous !! I gave her a teddy , toys and blanket for him so that when hes home he can smell mum and litter mates , ive bought him a bed and a dish and ordered him a baby playpen to sleep in by the side of my bed . I will book him in at vets too for a vaccination and a health check!!!!!!!!


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

So can i still stay with my spitz x chihuahua? or do i need to join the spitz forum   :nwinkwink:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh so you do know that the sire was Chi? I must have missed that part?

I think you should do whatever is in your heart, I would however talk to the breeder about your concerns of him being a cross and not full breed and possibly they will come down on the price? It never hurts to ask;-)


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Nope they do not have to be full Chis to be here and we insist on seeing pics of the little guy as he is growing up


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks and yes if it all goes to plan , ill post pics as he grows , that will be fun lol . she is supposed to be bringing him Friday 7th March . well im of to bed now , been on laptop all day , back to work tmro Night all x


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

chi baby said:


> So can i still stay with my spitz x chihuahua? or do i need to join the spitz forum   :nwinkwink:


you have to stay who else will i talk about lost with :coolwink: :lol:


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

lol, of course . We only have another 2 years to go !!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

yep


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

My only thing that I am concerned about is that you were looking for a chi & this dog will likely be alot bigger than a chi. I'm not trying to tell you what to do by any means but I hope & pray that once this pup gets to be around 30 pounds possibly you don't regret getting him. For lots of us we got a chi thinking it would be small and maybe ours grew to be around 10 pounds maybe that's a big difference from 30 pounds. Please dont get mad at me I'm justing putting things out there for you to consider.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Alisha said:


> My only thing that I am concerned about is that you were looking for a chi & this dog will likely be alot bigger than a chi. I'm not trying to tell you what to do by any means but I hope & pray that once this pup gets to be around 30 pounds possibly you don't regret getting him. For lots of us we got a chi thinking it would be small and maybe ours grew to be around 10 pounds maybe that's a big difference from 30 pounds. Please dont get mad at me I'm justing putting things out there for you to consider.


Heee heeee oh my a 30 lb Chi!! I think the reason most get chi's is because of their small size. Well.. maybe I'm just speaking for myself. But I know that I wanted a small dog, and If I was sold a Chi that ended up being HUGE I really would be disapointed. I wanted an indoor dog. Otherwise I would buy my big dog fav, a Weimeraner hee heee. Now we are buying another chi, a silver. Same color as my big dog favorite lol!!! I just think bigger dogs need to have the outdoors to really run and play. Not so with smaller dogs.

Lori


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

How old are your kids, Chi Baby? A larger dog will be a sturdier playmate for young, active children, so I think that's better than a small, fragile, pure chi. 

You've fallen in love with him, so he's obviously the best dog for you at any size.

Pauline


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Good luck with the pup! He sure is a cutie, and Spitz's are really adorable anyway. I can't wait to see pics of him as he grows up!


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I was actually wondering the same thing as Alisha. You seem to have already fallen for him, which would be hard not to do. Puppies are irresistably CUTE, and this little guy is no exception.  But then they grow up...so I just hope you are prepared for whatever size he ends up, which, _if _he is mixed with spitz, could be a _very _large chi indeed, lol.  And to be quite honest, I would not necessarily believe anything the breeder says at this point, including the age of the litter.

I don't want to dampen your excitement though, just hoped you had thought about all the possibilites. Pauline also makes a good point. 

(If you do get him, I think we all expect lots of pictures).


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Wow this took alot of reading...lol

I just want to say he is very cute indeed.

I personally think he is a chi x German Spitz, they look just like a friends of mine chi x poms and they are adorable.

I think you have made your mind made up and as long as you will be happy the puppy turning out like a spritz then I say go for it. He certainly has made a mark in your heart.
I am a hobby breeder and there is no way I would even let one of my puppies go with-out the new owner seeing both parents and puppy before hand. Have the owners said why you can't go and visit?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

its hard to tell from the pics, but if he was full chi id say 10-12lbs full grown, mabe more, knowing hes MOST likely to have german spitz in there too (they tend to be VERY heavy set dogs) i wouldnt be suprised if he reaches the 15+ lb mark.


personally i would rediscuss the purchase fee with the woman, you said it was "alot" of money, offer her an adoption fee instead...for mixed breed puppies you can get an 8 week old toy breed, spayed/neutered and up to date on shots form the shelter for $300. i wouldnt pay anymore than that for a mix...heck i wouldnt pay much more than that for a purebred pet quality purebred puppy form a breeder...

good luck, hes definatly cute.


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

mmm, now you have got me thinking again. My kids are older 17 and 10 nearly . The breeder said she only has the mom and that i can go visit any time but i dont drive so its really difficult . I definitly do not want a very big dog not with kids and cats , too much for me or id have a chocolate lab , Im sorry to sound so thick but all this weight confuses me , can you compare with a breed or height ? thats easier for me to understand thanks


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

so say 15 lb , thats like a great big turkey lol , thats fine . But how tall cus i really dont want a great dane size turkey !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

they look very cute! looks like that's a pom on the left in this pic maybe that will help to get a rough idea of size :dontknow:

German Spitz


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

His definatley a Pomchi.... His cute though


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I guess my ? is do you really know if it's chi/spitz because if it's not part chi you may be getting a much bigger turkey more like an ostrich JK :lol: I also have a really hard time with the fact that your paying $ for this doggie & you really have no idea what you're getting. You could pay alot less like foxy said at a shelter & they could tell you more info than you seem to be getting from this breeder lady.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Kisses is a large size pom shes 10.5 Inches to the shoulder and 15 inches tall  Hope this helps


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

*chi pup?*

i know i could go to a shelter , also i could go to a breeder and buy a Kc reg chi but the fact is ive seen the blue pup , held him , sent him away with a teddy and a blanket and I really have fell for him and he has to have a new home either way !


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Did you ask her why she advertised a Spitz if she only has one dog? That seems the simplest way to find the truth. Could it be she's not lying but selling dogs for a friend or family member because she may have experience and they don't? 

Having a 8lb 10 lb or even 12lb chi is not the end of the world. I would imagine, just as you love your children, regardless of how they look, you will love a pup that comes into your life. 

Puppies, like human children, go through fits and spurts of development. They may be at a spurt stage and be roly poly and next week look more slender as they grow taller. 

Express your concerns to the person with the answers, the seller of the puppies in a straightforward and non confrontational manner and I'd imagine you'll get straight answers. She, after all, knows far more about these particular dogs than any of us would.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok I know I'm coming across as a bad guy I just want you to think about it & know that you don't really know what this puppy is mixed with.You should never pay full price for a mixed pup. I'll shut up now sorry I've made you upset that was not my intent.


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

she has 2 ads on net , one for blue German spitz and one for blue chis so i definitly think she has the mom who is a black german spitz and her mother has the chihuahua . I know its a long story but she has told me bits and bobs , I think she is a bit dodgy , has a litter of crosses and is selling them as pedigree for more cash but i also think she would not let them go at 6 weeks so she also cares for them too.


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Noooo, you have not upset me atall , i asked for honest opinions and thats what i want . I know she is lying but its hard to confront her , afterall she is a stranger what do i say ??? i did email and say my friend says he doesnt look full chihuahua , and she replied your friend doesnt know what shes talking about . By the way she has sold all 4 puppies now .


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

I dont want to upset her , i have paid a deposit also . okay, what do i say? How about this????? Dear ???? i have just seen your ad for german spitz . You told me you only had one dog , are the puppies x chi spitz?


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

sorry, im such a wimp lol I could pm one of you brave ones her number and you could call pretend you have seen ads for chis and spitz and ask her about them lol


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

By the way kisses is lovely , do you have any more pics of her posted?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

What you must do is stand up to her You're the customer if she doesn't want to give you a big discount then I would walk away as much as you love him you're getting taken by someone who is lying to you. Would you buy a car from someone who told you all these lies ? Tell her to come on here & try to say he's full chi to all of us :lol:


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

LMHO mm,bet she wouldnt do that , the thing is she has sold the other 3 now for full price so she can easily keep my deposit and sell my boy again. She said she had so many emails it was unreal !!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

You call and say, I was doing a little more research and I'm confused by something. You mentioned you only have one dog, but I've found two ads with you mentioned. Do you breed spitz's too? .... her explanation goes here

OR call and say that you saw she had spitz's for sale, you have a friend who was interested in a spitz and who's dog is it? .... her explanation goes here

It doesn't matter if you upset her. You are buying something from her. She is the merchant and you are the customer. At least in the states, if something is misrepresented at the point of purchase the contract is rescinded.


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

omg , i dont know if i can do that. im nervous at the thought of talking to her lol


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

the thing is i know she is lying cus she said on spitz ad just like teddy bears blue and when she came to my house she said the exact same words about the chihuahuas , im !00 percent she only has one litter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Okay, Im taking your advice ! Ive just emailed her saying IM A BIT CONCERNED IVE JUST SEEN YOUR AD FOR GERMAN SPITZ , YOU TOLD ME YOU ONLY HAD ONE DOG . DO YOU HAVE THE CHIHUAHUA OR THE SPITZ , I DONT MIND EITHER WAY JUST BE HONEST WITH ME PLEASE hows that , well its sent now , so too late . wish me luck


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Could you pm me the link to both ads? I am curious as what they say? I may respond to her and ask her a couple of questions acting as though I am interested;-)


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

*ads*

Ill have a go . not sure exactly how to do it , copy and paste?


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

heres one of kisses quite blurry


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes, she is lovely . Is she a pomeranian then?


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

heres another, wearing her lovely jumper made by IWAC!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

AND HERES MY FAV


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

YES SHE IS A POM, SHE IS QUITE LARGE THOUGH , AND HER NOSE IS TOO LONG, LOL, BUT SHE IS MY GORGEOUS LITTLE LADY ;p


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

yes , she is lovely. thats my favourite too and nice jumper lol wonder if yoshismom mailed breeder? ????


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

i wonder what she has said? lol... He is a beaty though... I would have him.. lol  It just puts you off though knowing the breeder is a liar.. You dont really want to satisfy a liar


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

http://by128w.bay128.mail.live.com/...b5266-42c8-4c6b-8899-29664102f487&n=936716073


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Heres two puppy pics of kisses... Just incase you want to compare her too your lil one 
















Sorry to overload you!


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

found this little beauty in cambridge but would take me all day on the train .


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

I dont think you can send links to your hotmail... For your security reasons


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

aww, lovely . Yes can see a slight resemblance between my blue and yours , can you?


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

oh, thought i had just sent pic ooops


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

she knows i know she is a liar now too , havent had email off her yet, she may keep my deposit and sell him again now and then hes gone !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes in the first pic... You must send a piccie, If you dont mind how much Deposit did you pay for the puppy?


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Can i ask how much you paid for your crosses and non pedigrees please .?


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

catch you later xx


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

chi baby said:


> Can i ask how much you paid for your crosses and non pedigrees please .?


EXCUSE ME?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I think it was a genral ? not directed at you Poppy.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh Sorry, i was a bit affended..


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

*sorry*

lol, It was a question to all with crosses on the thread , sorry pompom not to you x :noops: :daisy: x


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

> Oh Sorry, i was a bit affended.. :sad:


Why? What's wrong with a cross?  



> Can i ask how much you paid for your crosses and non pedigrees please .?


Nothing .... there's way too many out there in shelter for people to breed more  . The ones who do are highly irresponsible and do not care about the welfare of their dogs. The best thing to do is go to a shelter and same some sweet little furry friend's soul  .


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

I did go to a shelter but only great big hairy boys lol , i really want a little chi and sort of found blue boy by mistake but like i said before he has been born now , so he needs a good home . Breeder also told me it was an accidental mating between her girl and her moms boy whilst she was in hospital . Please note i have nothing against big hairy boys lol its just a personal preference


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Well said Christina.... if you are not too worried and just want a companian dog that is cute, then shelters have so many lovely dogs for re homing that need a new loving home. If you are not wanting a chihuahua with KC, to show or breed, and don't mind a mix, then it would be a lovely thing to do to rehome from a shelter. This breeder sounds desparate to me bringing the pups to you, and the rest, and I wouldn't line her pockets personally! If less people buy them, then less crosses will be bred, and hopefully less ending up in shelters.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

I think if it was an accidental mating they shouldn't really charge a thing. They can't exactly guarantee you that pup is going to be free of any hereditary diseases, so it if after all their responsibility to find pups good families without trying to make money in the process.


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

mmmmmmmm, i understand all of this and really dont think this should turn into a debate on breeders , crosses and shelters . i only wanted a little advice , i know about the welfare of dogs . thankyou


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

> i only wanted a little advice


Good, because that's what you're getting  ..... hope you find a perfect pup for you. Don't rush into it, specially when it comes to Chihuahuas. Too many people out there trying to make money on the breed that is already becoming too popular (nothing good ever comes out of that). Too many people charge money for poor quality and if we're not careful enough the breed that we all love and adore will disappear forever.  
Good luck!


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

*her reply*

ni i am i am advertiseing for my sister to what do i have to lie for


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

*her email*

nic i have the photos m8 ok


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

she has sent me these 2 emails , now what????????????


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Has she actually admitted to you that the are chi x spitz yet, and did se send you that pic of the father?


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

And how much is she asking for the pup, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi, just posted the 2 emails i had from her , she is insisting that they are chis , no pics of parents although it wouldnt suprise me to recieve a pic off her of one of your dogs lol


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

£500 is the asking price


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Thats pretty steep... I personally would not pay more than £250, but it depends on what you are looking for


----------



## lisa&lily (Sep 8, 2007)

can we have a look at the ad??? Just copy from the website window and paste in here. It's so annoying that she's being like this. I would happily pay maybe £200 for a cross IF they had been advertised as crosses. However, she is deceiving people here, and apart from being illegal, she that is hardly doing the pups or future owners a favour.
THere is such thing as sale of goods act, and horrible as it may sound, a pup is "goods" - if the "goods" turn out to be "unfit for the reason they were sold" then you can take action but it would obviously be a hassle.
Has she said if they come with papers?


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

*mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm???????*

   Thanks all so much for your advice , so much and so many . At the end of the day he is born , he needs a good home, he is blue , he is lovely , i can rehome him . someone will line her pockets either way . She had a litter of 4 and all are reserved with deposits and the final decision is mine and my childrens only . Thankyou all :cheer:


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

No, they dont come with papers


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

pasting both ads


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

http://pets-sale.vivastreet.co.uk/sale-pets+oswestry-sy11/chihuahua-puppy/4630148


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

http://pets-sale.vivastreet.co.uk/sale-pets+oswestry-sy11/german-spitz/4630110


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes, looks like she will sell them as what any poential buyer wants them to be!


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

silly really because there are a lot of chihuahua crosses for sale , why not tell the truth !!


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

I say just get the blue guy..It does not seem to matter to you that he may be a mix and that is all that matters. If you are willing to pay the asking price and know that then that seems to be the best idea. I think you are already in love with him anyways and what diff. does it really make if he is a mix or not, he is still an adorable pup. If you are happy with him than that is all that matters.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

It is ultimately your decision to make. You came here asking us if we thought it was a chi & you got lots of feedback again that is what you asked. Alot of times when people ask the ? they don't want to know the answer but they have actually already made up their mind.Maybe instead of asking more ?'s of us you should ask them of yourself since you are the one that matters in the end


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Well oddly enough, the Spitz are priced at 450.00 and the Chi at 500.00 The Chi ad is now saying that the pups are 12 weeks? It looks like she realized how large they may look at 6 weeks or even 7 1/2 weeks (what she told you) and now she is lying about the age? She also gives a birth date on the Spitz as 3-1-08 and that is a future date so how would she know what the litter holds?? Wierd?? Also it states that the Spitz will be 29in full grown? If that is inches to shoulder then that will be as big as my Weimaraner? If it is weight then it will be as big as my oversized Sheltie?

I have emailed her about the Spitz requesting more info and pictures so I am assuming I will get the same picture that you got of the Chi?


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks Kellie x


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

I know its a very strange situation , ive had emails from her she insists he is a chi , the spitz are her sisters and that i do not have to have him if i dont want as there are others who want so now is the final decision .I also asked her to reduce price and she said no.


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

3.1.08 is 3rd of jan


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

If she has deposits on all 4 then why are both of her ads still up? Hmmmm?


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Hmmmm lol


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

deleted...........


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

She is saying that they are 7 and a half weeks , ready to go and she will bring him this saturday .


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

If there is a litter that is 7 1/2 weeks and a litter that is 12 weeks then I guess it is possible that she is not lying and she does have two different litters..I guess to me it was just odd that she described both chi and Spitz pup as smokey blues...I thought what are the chances?


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Also she describes them both as little teddy bears , once on ad and at my house . Ive also had an email back from a chihuahua breeder of 35 years and she says he is a chi spitz/pom cross and i only sent her pic didnt say anything !!!!


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Which breeder was that?


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Well if i get him saturday wish me luck please!!!!!!!!!! and once again thanks for help and i take it you want weekly pics ? lol xx


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

She is in Cambridge , has a pup for sale on www.Pets4homes.co.uk a long chocolate and white chihuahua .


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

ah ok thanks


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Bye All And Thanks . Will Post Pics Soon X


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Ory&C said:


> Why? What's wrong with a cross?
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> No i just thought she was reffering to all my guys as crosses... Simple mistake


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

So cute! But I don't think he's a pure Chihuahua :-\


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

I paid £450 for my chihuahua x jack russell. I don't know if I'd pay that much again, probably not, but I was judging by the temperaments of the parent dogs at the time, and they were great, which pretty much sealed it for me. Well, that, and all the pictures of her past cross puppies. 

I couldn't go to a shelter and pick out an adult dog, because I have allergies, and I need to become immune to my dog's fur whilst they're still young  Plus, you just don't see chihuahuas in shelters round here.

Good luck with your blue puppy, he does look lovely. I thought my dog would be around 7lbs full grown, but she turned out to be 11lbs, and is still really small in my opinion.


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

*pic of blue chis dad*










Sent to my mobile phone


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I think she's lied to you again because he looks like a puppy to me.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Definately a puppy or she has bred him way to young as he has the characteristics of a puppy.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I just need to say something because this whole thread is upsetting to me. I can't stand to know that this woman is lying to you about everything. Really and to me you might as well stop asking her any questions because nothing she tells you is truth. As far as all these people in line to take the puppy well people selling things always say that. If you want him fine I get it I understand but know that you are paying $500 and you don't know what this puppy is but you're sure it's an accidental mixed breeding. Just please don't believe another word she says to you.I can't stand an injustice & that's what I see this as & it really bothers me.


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

*Agree*

Yes Alisha I know what you are saying . Pointless asking any more questions either i have him or i dont but if and when i do have him i shall send her an email telling her that I know she lied all along and that Just because i fell in love with him im not bloody stupid !


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

You could tell her that now & say I know he's not what you say he is & I have another dog I have my eye on but if you lower the price I'll take this guy. I think you've got to be willing to walk away from this guy. Tell her either she discount the dog or you'll sue her for your deposit  I used to be like you not asking too many questions but all it did was make me a victim. People will take advantage of others it's just a fact of life but you have to stand up for yourself. If you want him I understand but you have to make her understand she can't hold this dog over your head and pick your pocket at the same time.


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

well , I have already tried doing what you say and she said take him or leave him .


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

I will wait until friday when she is due to come and tell her im only giving her ? amount of cash but i think she will say Ill sell him elsewhere then because she has definitly sold one hasnt she . Its so bloomin hard because part of me wants to tell her forget it and the other part of me wants him sooo much . when i was emailing her yesterday saying he doesnt look chi etc.... i was stressing incase she said ill sell him to someone else then .......


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

I really dont want to talk sueing her either as she is a stranger , Im a little weary of her and she could be a raving maniac and she knows where i live so Im not making her angry !


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

What would be the point in telling her after you take him you knew she was lying about everything  Then you've let her know it's ok to lie & she still got what she wanted. I believe you've made up your mind and so I'm spinning my wheels. It just bugs me to no end that you're being taken advantage of


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

alisha , i know you think i should walk away but others have also said go for it hes lovely . . Many people have also paid 500 for a chi cross and that is the going price on the net really !


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Okay alisha what I do?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

It's not the $500 that bothers me so much as it's the fact that she has lied to you about everything. I would totally say go for it if you agreed in the beggining to pay $500 for a cross but that was not what you put a deposit on and agreed to. I think the others who have said go for it haven't read the whole thread and don't know all the lies she has told you. I really have to walk away from this thread. I wish you luck in what you do ((hugs))


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Thankyou alisha x


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Alisha ....something to make you feel worse, sorry, its not $500 its £500 which is about $1000!


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Alisha said:


> It's not the $500 that bothers me so much as it's the fact that she has lied to you about everything. ((hugs))


It is not $500 she is paying dear, it's £500... which works out about $1000!!!  To me that's insanity. For that money you get a gorgeous, well bred KC registered Pomeranian or a KC reg Kleiner Spitz. The problem here is that you are supporting and encouraging irresponsible people to breed even more and produce more and more pups in already overpopulated world and make money on top of it!!! That upsets me deeply...... specially since I spent numerous sad hours in shelters watching all kinds of mixed and purebred dogs crying out for some love and companionship.


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

But if i dont have him someone else will . Ill tell her im not paying £500 but can offer him an excellent home .


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

I could say no . Find a KC reg for £1000 but it would not be the cute blue pup Ive fell in love with . IS ANYONE UNDERSTANDING ME ?????????????????


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Ory&C said:


> It is not $500 she is paying dear, it's £500... which works out about $1000!!!  To me that's insanity. For that money you get a gorgeous, well bred KC registered Pomeranian or a KC reg Kleiner Spitz. The problem here is that you are supporting and encouraging irresponsible people to breed even more and produce more and more pups in already overpopulated world and make money on top of it!!! That upsets me deeply...... specially since I spent numerous sad hours in shelters watching all kinds of mixed and purebred dogs crying out for some love and companionship.


you are entitled to your opinion and this is mine :wink: i don't think you need to make her feel guilty if she has decided to get him i don't see the point. also donna already said how much he will actually cost


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

No, sometimes you have to see the bigger picture .... see beyond our own selfish desires and realize that if people keep buying these pups and actually paying the money, they will start charging more and more and there will be even more BYBs!!! Be one to say no and hopefully more people will understand the problem here and stop supporting these people!  You seem to be a reasonable adult person (if I can remember you have 2 kids), so I trust in your judgement.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Having an opinion is fine, but if someone doesn't agree with it, it doesn't mean they're wrong


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Jen said:


> you are entitled to your opinion and this is mine :wink: i don't think you need to make her feel guilty if she has decided to get him i don't see the point. also donna already said how much he will actually cost


She said it at the same time.  

Yeah all we can do is educate though ..... I hope this was the site of dog lovers.  Obviously you haven't seen things that I've seen. Besides, why give money to people that don't even deserve to own a pet. That person has obviously got something to hide, why not try help the lady. I for one care about people just as much as I care about dogs. For all I care I could say "what the hell, pay whatever you want", but that's not me. I simply feel to much for these little babies.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok Geez I keep coming back :lol: The breeding point is not even close to what upsets me accidents happen even to the best of us. But knowing that every word out of the breeders mouth is a lie is what bothers me & now knowing how much she's paying to a big fat liar is worse. It just bugs me badly she's lying to her face & then getting paid to do it  Honestly I'd rather lose my deposit than pay a liar & I certainly wouldn't want this lady coming back to my home.

To Chi Baby if you have already decided please put me out of my misery & tell us so we can close this thread


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

If your heart really wants this pup, get her. I think it is a ridiculous price for a mix, but I know how it could be seeing this pup. Once you lay eyes on it the deal was done. And the breeder new this. But If you want a full blooded Chi, this is not your dog. There are tooo many "iffs" with this breeder. And yes... Many breeders will always tell you their is someone else in line for the pup. A typical sales pitch. Oh yeah..... and that soo called father of the pup sure doesn't look like any adult to me, and if it is still a pup this lady is doing some unethical breeding!

Lori


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

I think if you feel that this is the puppy for you than by all means get it. I think you have your heart set on him. Will you be able to walk away from him at this point? I agree what others say about BYB but I also do not think that this innocent puppy should be destroyed because of the breeders stupidity.


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

*awwwwwwww*

 Okay, ill email her now and tell her no . I am sooooooooo sad though and i will always think of what could have been , someone else will give her £500 for him though and she will do it again , I wont stop the breeding thing will I ?


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Ory&C said:


> She said it at the same time.


not to nit pick but donna posted her info Today, 12:55 pm and you posted yours Today, 2:05 pm :wink:


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Chi Baby, your obviously really sad about this, if you dont have him your not going to stop the whole designer breed trade! its a worldwide thing!
Go with your heart, if you want him have him... 
He is beautiful, and if you dont want to shwo or breed... What the hell does it matter , Kisses is not in standard and i wouldnt change her for the world...
This thread is getting quite pressuring..
Do what you think is best Chi Baby, for your family and that baby..
As you said the lil guy does need a home


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Jen said:


> not to nit pick but donna posted her info Today, 12:55 pm and you posted yours Today, 2:05 pm :wink:


Oh man lol.... yeah, as I was typing it, she must have posted it already  . I never realized it, but hey I guess I'm guilty as charged. Happens all the time when I try to contribute a valuable though  . C'est la vie.


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

Very well said Poppy, I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Chi Baby it's your decision to make so you need to make it don't get upset & say we've forced you to do it Please. That's what it sounds like we are forcing you to say no. If you have decided to get him then it's best to leave this post alone & post pics when you get him. But don't ask us what to do when you already know what you want. There's just no point in this arguing back and forth if you don't mind paying her for the dog. Like I said please put me out of my misery & let us close this thread if you plan to get him or don't.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Kellie


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok now I'm not going to take the pressuring thing lying down she has asked for opinions & continued to ask and ask over & over so that's what she's getting. All she has to do is say the word & this post is closed. If
you don't want the answer don't ask the question


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

I do agree 100% with you alisha, But i do not believe she should be given a guilty concionce, For example, She will help stop hybrid breeding if she dont have a pup, its not really a one person thing.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok Poppy I'm just so frustrated


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

its okay Alisha


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

(((hugs))) Poppy


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

((HUGS)) To you to alisha lol


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

*said no*

okay , close thread . ive emailed im not having him.  thankyou all so much for your advice .


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

feel better soon


----------

